# [Hyatt] Encore Package Kaanapali



## jcjl1 (Jan 15, 2015)

Does Hyatt offer an Encore Package after attending their presentation in Kaanapali?


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Jan 15, 2015)

No, we just attended the presentation and viewed the units which were beautiful. We were offered the usual golf, whale watch, or luau tickets. The units are fixed week and at a premium depending on floor and week ($61,000 to $112,000). Short of selling valuable internal organs we will not be buying.


----------



## suzannesimon (Jan 17, 2015)

Rsauer3473 said:


> No, we just attended the presentation and viewed the units which were beautiful. We were offered the usual golf, whale watch, or luau tickets. The units are fixed week and at a premium depending on floor and week ($61,000 to $112,000). Short of selling valuable internal organs we will not be buying.



Has anyone heard how sales are going at that price point?   They may be beautiful but it still is only one week.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Jan 17, 2015)

Phase one is largely sold out. Phase 2 is one third sold. We have a diagram with rooms and weeks with prices. Cheaper weeks are gone as are Xmas weeks. We were told phase 2 still has same pricing. The way it works is that you buy a week in a specific unit. The higher floors and the more popular weeks have highest prices. Of the 134 units almost all but 6 are ocean view. There are a few one bedrooms and some three bedroom that will be available soon.
The units a beautiful and my wife said she wishes we had bought there. Believe it or not we saw a biennial resale unit advertised on Advantage Properties for $25 K.


----------



## Kal (Jan 17, 2015)

Rsauer3473 said:


> ...The way it works is that you buy a week in a specific unit...


Actually, you purchase a specific size unit situated on a group of floors. If you bought a 2 BR unit, you have rights to any of the 2 BR units on any of that set of floors.

 Also, for each "phase" Hyatt opens a new portion of the inventory as each phase commences.  Of course the prices keep increasing as a new phase opens.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Do people really still buy from the Developer?*

Yeh, I know.  It is brand new, beautiful resort, great location.  But, are people really still buying from the developer.

Maybe it will take three years and the resale market will be 50% off.  Will it take three years, or just two before I can exchange in with my Hyatt Pinon Point ($6,000 purchase, $1,100 MF) Hyatt Points?

And the Marriott is right next door and available to rent for $3,000 while you wait.  

I am shocked that TUGGERS are talking about " Wish I paid $80 K for a week"

Where is Denuse M the moderator to delete that blasphemous stuff off TUG?


Well, enjoy!  I am sure it is a great resort.  Hope my waitlist gets filled for 2017.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 25, 2015)

We are staying next door in July in the hotel using our Hyatt credit card points, points/cash combo. We will get to at least use the facilities next door at the resort  and most likely will do a tour. Excited to see it.


----------

